# new sig, critique plz



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

.....


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks great..... what does it say????


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Looks great..... what does it say????


on the left it says Ikuhisa Minowa , i have no idea what the plate says


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like it. I like a lot of you work because it is so different from everyone all of the other sigs on the board. Very interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I like it. I like a lot of you work because it is so different from everyone all of the other sigs on the board. Very interesting! :thumbsup:


thanks, very nice comment 

repped


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man it must be late, I snuck the word "everyone" in there out of nowhere! :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love it, honestly I think its definatly one of the better pieces I have seen on the site.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with Hit, you bring a unique style. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------

